# Elusive Morphs...



## SpottedPythons (Jun 30, 2017)

There are a few python colour morphs that are definitely on my wish list, but I haven't seen a lot of. Does anyone have any info (price, etc.) about these:

Ebony Spotted Python - from what I know they are very dark spotteds, almost uniform black
Silver Peppered Carpets - pure Murray Darlings with strange colouring
Any info or pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 1, 2017)

Anything Anteresia related i would be getting in touch with Peter Birch


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 1, 2017)

ronhalling said:


> Anything Anteresia related i would be getting in touch with Peter Birch


Yep, the only time I have heard about Ebonys' were on his "Spotted Pythons that will Blow Your Mind" video on youtube. It's been taken off the internet now.


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 3, 2017)

have a look here and ask some questions, it is Pete's facebook page https://www.facebook.com/Peter-Birchs-Colourful-Critters-257712964278213/


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 3, 2017)

Darren Whittaker is your man for silver pepper MDs he sold the first hatchies early this year after proving out the mode of inheritance 
He's sold pure peppers, and 100%het pures and also 100% het mixes as well  

And to top it off he is also such a great person to chat to  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 3, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Darren Whittaker is your man for silver pepper MDs he sold the first hatchies early this year after proving out the mode of inheritance
> He's sold pure peppers, and 100%het pures and also 100% het mixes as well
> 
> And to top it off he is also such a great person to chat to
> ...



I wonder how much they went for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 3, 2017)

Tony Stark said:


> I wonder how much they went for
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Rumour was a pair of silver peppers went for 16K


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 3, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Rumour was a pair of silver peppers went for 16K
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would love one they are awesome but that's a tad out of my price range lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

